# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Nueva depuradora en el sur de Madrid beneficiará a 1,3 millones de vecinos

## Embalses

*Nueva depuradora en el sur de Madrid beneficiará a 1,3 millones de vecinos* 
11-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Más de 1.300.000 habitantes de los municipios del sur de Madrid se beneficiarán de una nueva depuradora con capacidad para tratar 172.000 metros cúbicos al día y que ha supuesto una inversión total de 123 millones de euros.

El vicepresidente regional y presidente del Canal de Isabel II, Ignacio González, ha inaugurado hoy junto al secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, esta depuradora, una de las más grandes de Europa, que ha sido sufragada en un 15% por el Canal, mientras que el 85% ha sido financiado con Fondos de Cohesión de la Unión Europea.

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo comenzó a construir la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de la Cuenca Baja de Arroyo Culebro en el año 2001, aunque ha cedido al gestión de la misma al Canal de Isabel II.

La planta se encuentra en una extensión de 24 hectáreas y permitirá tratar las aguas residuales generadas por una población equivalente a 1.350.000 habitantes de los municipios de Getafe,
Fuelabrada, Humanes de Madrid, Leganés, Parla y Pinto.

Además de la estación en sí, se han construido 19 kilómetros de emisarios, conducciones que trasladan el agua desde los municipios y que ha supuesto una inversión de 51,8 millones de euros, de los cuales 7,7 han sido financiados por el Canal.

Tras la visita de la estación, Ignacio González ha destacado la colaboración de la Comunidad de Madrid con el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para conseguir este tipo de acuerdos que permitan
aprovechar al máximo este escaso recurso.

González ha destacado los esfuerzos del Ejecutivo regional para el tratamiento de aguas, entre los que ha señalado el plan de reutilización de aguas del Ejecutivo regional, Plan Madrid Dpura,
para llegar a reutilizar cien hectómetros cúbicos de agua, "lo que equivale a la capacidad de un embalses", ha señalado González.

El presidente del Canal ha recordado que "en los próximos años" tendrán que "hacer frente a las exigencias de las directivas comunitarias que desde el punto de vista de la calidad de las aguas ha aprobado el Gobierno de España, que supondrán una inversión de 19.000 millones de euros, de los que 2.700 corresponden a Madrid".

"Vamos a invertir 2.700 millones de euros en la mejora de estas instalaciones depuradoras para eliminar los nutrientes, el fósforo y fundamentalmente el nitrógeno de nuestras aguas residuales", ha precisado González, que ha implicado a todas las administraciones y a los ciudadanos en "la responsabilidad de proteger el medio ambiente y de mejorarlo para no comprometer el bienestar de generaciones futuras".

Además ha dicho que del total de la inversión estatal, el 55% estará destinado a "zonas sensibles", es decir, aquellas que requieren tratamientos singulares y obligan a inversiones
específicas para mejorar los tratamientos actuales.

Todas estas actuaciones requieren de un "gran esfuerzo inversor", ha recalcado González, quien ha explicado que por ese motivo el Canal ha planteado la "operación de capitalización, que no
privatización, para captar recursos que hagan posible inversiones como estas" y para "garantizar los recursos suficientes para cumplir con los compromisos europeos en el futuro".

El vicepresidente regional recordó a los representantes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que su Gobierno sigue reivindicando una mayor inversión al Gobierno de la Nación, una mayor cantidad de agua para desarrollos futuros y un mayor implicación con la Comunidad de Madrid.

----------


## No Registrado

Pongo aqui esta noticia , no es la misma estacion depuradora pero al esta tambien en el Sur de Madrid creo que encaja y no creo que haya necesidad de habril un nuevo hilo .

Nuevo colector de Abroñigales ampliará recogida de aguas en el este de Madrid
06-07-2011 / 15:40 h

La perforación del túnel del colector doblado, de 2,5 kilómetros de longitud y que discurre paralelo a la M-30, la realiza una tuneladora de 215 toneladas y 82 metros de largo, que avanza a una media de 30 metros diarios y cuya buena marcha ha permitido que las obras estén terminadas en agosto, un mes y medio antes de lo previsto.

El alcalde ha hecho hoy un recorrido subterráneo para llegar hasta la tuneladora, acompañado de la segunda teniente de alcalde y delegada de Medio Ambiente, Ana Botella, y el presidente de la empresa Dragados y Construcciones, Florentino Pérez, adjudicataria de la obra.

Para Ruiz-Gallardón, el nuevo colector es "una infraestructura determinante no sólo de la calidad de vida de los que estamos, sino de la capacidad de progreso y de mejora de los que estarán", ya que las futuras generaciones no podrán seguir generando riqueza si no cuentan con infraestructuras que garanticen "un progreso acompañado de sostenibilidad".

El Ayuntamiento, ha recordado Gallardón, ha invertido en los últimos ocho años 1.200 millones de euros a inversiones en la red hídrica de la ciudad, "más que ninguna ciudad española o europea" en igual periodo, unas inversiones que son "poco vistosas" para el ciudadano pero "imprescindibles para garantizar la calidad y la gestión de un recurso limitado" como el agua.

"De obras como ésta se benefician no solamente nuestros vecinos de Toledo a través del río Tajo, sino también nuestros vecinos portugueses, porque estamos mejorando la calidad del agua hasta Lisboa", ha continuado.

El nuevo colector, que recogerá el exceso de aguas residuales y de lluvias del ya existente, evitando así inundaciones en los distritos del este, tiene 3,4 metros de diámetro y en él desembocarán otros dos colectores tributarios, que discurren por debajo de las avenidas de Moratalaz y del Doctor García Tapia.

Las aguas del nuevo colector doblado fluirán hacia el by-pass de Abroñigales para fluir desde allí, en caso necesario, al estanque de tormentas del mismo nombre ubicado en las inmediaciones de Mercamadrid.

Las obras, con un coste de 32 millones de euros, cuentan con financiación de los fondos de cohesión de la UE, que ha destinado 122 millones de euros a infraestructuras hidráulicas en Madrid.

La aportación de la UE se produce "en un momento en que el Reino de España está afectado por un procedimiento sancionador abierto por incumplimiento" de las directivas europeas de tratamiento de aguas residuales urbanas, "del que la ciudad Madrid está exenta", ha recordado el alcalde.

El nuevo colector es "necesario para adaptarse al desarrollo urbano de la zona y evitar el colapso de la red existente que se ha producido en momentos puntuales", así como las "molestias insoportables para los vecinos y limitadoras de cualquier nueva autorización que el Ayuntamiento pudiese dar al crecimiento económico en estas zonas".

La red de alcantarillado de Madrid, que empezó a construir Sabatini en el siglo XVIII, suma hoy 4.500 kilómetros y cuenta con 8 estaciones depuradoras que tratan anualmente más de 310 millones de metros cúbicos de aguas residuales, además de 37 estanques de tormentas con capacidad para 1,3 millones de metros cúbicos. EFE

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=869274

----------


## Comizo

Pues a ver si es verdad y el río deja de apestar desde que sale de Madrid hasta su desembocadura.

Muchos millones invertidos, la mayoría de la Comunidad europea, pero no se ven demasiadas mejoras, y el Este y Sureste de Madrid sigue abandonado totalmente.
Que si la ciuydad que más invierte, que si no sé cuantas cosas, pero la verdad es que el río apesta. Por no hablar de que todas sus riberas siguen siendo un basurero y una escombrera.

Madre mía, Gallardón, Botella y Florentino juntos, vaya trío.

----------

